# Icelandic: ef út í það færi



## Silver_Biscuit

Hi, sorry for asking so many questions today. I've been doing an extended bit of translation and racked up quite a few queries! This is the last one, promise.



> Hárið náði vel niður fyrir mjaðmir, nógu sítt og þykkt til að hylja nekt konunnar* ef út í það færi*.





> Her hair came down well below her hips, long and thick enough to conceal the woman's nakedness *if it came to it*.



I am guessing this is roughly what it means to say "ef út í það færi", but would like some reassurance on this front. Or, of course, correction if I've got it wrong! 

Could I say something like, "Ég held að það sé nóg af diskum, en við getum líka notað skálir ef út í það fari"?

Thanks


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Kórrétt.

Alternatively you could use _if that would become an issue_, whatever sounds more natural to your native ears.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Could I say something like, "Ég held að það sé nóg af diskum, en við getum líka notað *skálir* ef út í það fari"?



*Skál* is one of the feminine -ar/-ar nouns along with *helga*_/_*festi*_/_*sleif* etc, right?
At least that's where I've remembered it to be.

Should(n't) it be *skálar*?
(Sorry to point it out, I just know how determined SB is to be painstakingly correct in all matters of Icelandic )

I see Icelandic Online lists it as one of those -ar/-ar nouns (I think that's where I read it first) but Beygingarlýsing íslensks nútímamáls lists it has having both -ar and -ir nom/acc pl. endings. So -ir could be acceptable. I just thought now I have the doubt it's best to get it reviewed by a native. Maybe it's regularised into the main group of nouns in the modern language.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Oh yeah, I think you're right. Cheers! Ha, I make mistakes literally every time I try and write something in Icelandic.

And thanks, NoMoreMrIceGuy!


----------



## Merkurius

Alxmrphi is correct with skálar. However I would like to add two things:


> Could I say something like, "Ég held að það sé nóg af diskum, en við getum líka notað *skálir* ef út í það fari"?


I) --> ef út í það *færi*. 
II --> I would not say this sentence, I don't think that ,,ef út í það færi'' should not be used in these situations. I would rather choose something like ,,Ég held að það sé nóg af diskum, en við getum líka notað skálar ef nauðsyn krefst (ef það kemur til þess).'' (If necessary, If we have to).


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Málfræðilega er þetta rétt og ég sé alveg sjálfan mig segja þetta: "Ég held að það sé nóg af diskum, en við getum líka notað skálar ef út í það farið" en þá breytist merkingin úr _if it came to it_ yfir í _if you want to go into it_.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Wait, so _færi_ here - I thought it was the past tense subjunctive of _að fara_, so that _ef út í það færi_ would be _if it came to it_ and _ef út í það fari_ would be _if it comes to it_. Is that not right?

Not that it's particularly important for the purposes of my question, but I'd be interested to see some other examples of where you Icelanders _would_ use this phrase, if my sentence wasn't realistic.


----------



## Merkurius

Well I agree with NoMoreMrIceGuy but I would consider to be better: ,,Ég held að það sé nóg af diskum, en við getum líka notað skálar ef út í það er farið.'' 
You can use ,,fari'' but I would rearrange the sentence to: ,,Ég held að það sé nóg af diskum, en við getum líka notað skálar, fari það út í það.''
To help me explain this I'm going to quote one student who made an essay to B.A. (_artium baccalaureus) _and made it about subjunctive.


> _Háttarsagnir í íslensku tjá svipaða merkingarlega aðgreiningu og persónuhættir og eru því kallaðar háttarsagnir. *Háttarsagnir í íslensku eru **geta, mega, munu, skulu, vilja, eiga, hljóta, kunna, verða, þurfa, ætla og **geta*. Í íslensku hafa háttarsagnir tvöfalda merkingu; grunnmerkingu og *möguleikamerkingu* (ÍT3, 2005:418). Í grunnmerkingu þýðir sögnin að mælandi segir að frumlag hafi skyldu, ábyrgð, leyfi eða getu til að gera það sem felst í nafnháttarsetningunni sem á eftir kemur, eins og sést í dæmi (3a). Þegar sögnin hefur möguleikamerkingu segir mælandi að fullyrðing í nafnháttarsetningunni sé hugsanleg, líklega nauðsynleg o.s.frv. en mælandi hefur stundum upplýsingar frá öðrum um það (ÍT3, 2005:473). Í möguleikamerkingu er talað um almennar líkur en ekki eitthvað sem frumlagi ber skylda til að gera. Þessi munur á grunnmerkingu og möguleikamerkingu sést skýrast í því að háttarsagnir í möguleikamerkingu úthluta ekki merkingarhlutverki til frumlags síns, eins og sést á leppunum í (3b) og (3d). *Í möguleikamerkingu er engin vísun til framtíðar, sbr. dæmi (3b), og því hafa setningarnar ekkert tímagildi *(Jón Friðjónsson (hér eftir JF), 1978). _
> 
> 
> _(3a)  Hann má kaupa sér bíl. (grunnmerking, leyfi) _
> _(3b)  Það hlýtur að vera rétt (möguleikamerking, nauðsyn) _
> _(3c)  ?Hann gæti torgað kökunni (ef hann hefði ekki borðað heilan hamborgara áðan) _
> _(3d)  Það gæti komið stormur í nótt _
> 
> _Þegar þessar háttarsagnir hafa grunnmerkingu virðist ekki hægt að láta þær standa í vh.þt. án þess að um annan hluta skilyrðissetningar virðist vera að ræða, sbr. (3c). Það sama gildir í raun um allar aðrar sagnir. *Í möguleikamerkingu ganga sagnirnar vel í viðtengingarhætti þátíðar, sbr. (3d).* _
> 
> 
> -Hulda Óladóttir. 2011. _Notkun víðtengingarháttar í nútímaíslensku_.


So here we have a possibilty, therefore we have no time. In this case we would have it in the past. (If there are no dishes left, we *could* use bowls, it's just a possibilty.)


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, I was reading the same paper not so long ago  (here).
The same sort of issue (tenses and meanings with subjunctive and modal verbs) is treated in "The Syntax of Icelandic" if you wanted to look at it in further detail SB.


----------

